# Furniglas PU15



## AdrianD (28 Oct 2010)

I wish to protect a wooden grave name plaque. I have an unopened tin of Furniglas PU15 bought in 1973. It says all weather highly resistant on tin. But a label below says SATIN for INTERIOR use. Would this protect a plaque open to all weathers year round, or would it be better to buy a yachting varnish ? I will be painting over an existing clear varnish of some kind (which I will lightly sand), and the black ranch painted lettering on the plaque. Thanks !


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Oct 2010)

AdrianD":32ppiyzh said:


> I have an unopened tin of Furniglas PU15 bought in 1973.



Blimey, that's old :shock: Furniglas used to be my favourite varnish. They were bought by Evode (makers of EvoStik) some time in the 1970s and then they stopped making the stuff  

I think I would buy a new tin of something.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## yellowbelly (29 Oct 2010)

AdrianD":29e1z6yi said:


> I wish to protect a wooden grave name plaque. I have an unopened tin of Furniglas PU15 bought in 1973. It says all weather highly resistant on tin. But a label below says SATIN for INTERIOR use. Would this protect a plaque open to all weathers year round, or would it be better to buy a yachting varnish ? I will be painting over an existing clear varnish of some kind (which I will lightly sand), and the black ranch painted lettering on the plaque. Thanks !


Put the tin on ebay and buy some yacht varnish with the proceeds :lol: 
Yellowbelly


----------



## AdrianD (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks both for responding, and the advice. Cheers


----------

